# Kandi Coco help



## wf111 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a 2009 Kandi Coco that the previous owner tells me stopped running when he heard a pop. I have checked the batteries and they are all dry. However, I stopped investigating when I could not find the main battery switch to shut off. I also cannot find any type of manual. 
Can anyone offer advice?


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Its a simple EV with chinese parts

This is a common problem with chinese parts 
(the pop is usually the controller letting out magic smoke)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/kandi-coco-ev-blown-controller-56585.html

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/kandi-coco-err-02-problemi-68864.html

Your options are to replace the controller with the same or better or replace the motor and controller with a normal DC controller.

You could also try contacting the manufacturer (listed in the theads above)
_________________________________

It is very possible something else died, basic troubleshooting for an EV is relatively easy...

The basics are

1. Batteries / Voltage
Your system voltage needs to be high enough for the car to operate, if it is not then fix that. A simple voltmeter will tell you and its not hard to dig around and find where the pack voltage ends up. (bad batteries will stop you in your tracks)
Your car may need a working 12v battery/system, both mine have a separate 12v system that needs to work before the ignition will even fire. If the 12v is dead the car won't work

2. Some cars have wires/fuses/fuse links/contactors and other crapola that tends to die, if the batteries are at proper voltage next step is to trace out where the power goes and make sure it gets to all the places it needs to. Voltmeter and ohmeter help on this. I have had wires blow up over time disabling my EV temporarily, I have also had contactors blow out.

Obviously I tend to lean toward bad main controller because that is rather common on a Coco but without looking and testing components / wires / batteries you won't know. 

Sometimes something as stupid as corrosion on ignition wires can make the car die and just requires you to dig into the harness and wires and start cleaning.

Good Luck
Ryan


----------

